# Sock Pattern (please)



## uncleotis

OK, (sigh) all this talk about knitting socks has be wanting to try my hand at knitting a pair. Problem is I've looked at the web sites posted and am lost.:sob: 

Could someone please - pretty please post either a simple pattern they learned to knit socks from or the link for the pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

uncleotis, this is probably the best place to start.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

If you run into trouble, we will do our best to help you. 
Good luck!

This is the first pattern I ever used to knit socks with.
I really like it because you use size 6 needles (4mm) and worsted weight yarn.
The socks are only made casting on 40 stitches, so they work up nice and quick.
http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/amazing_feets.php


----------



## sewsilly

ok, I just put two and two together... gone a milkin... I LOVE palindrome! Thank you!

uncle otis, have you checked out Ravelry? if not go to Ravelry.com . It's the Facebook of knitting!

dawn


----------



## tallpines

I must be blind!

Where is the palindrome?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

The Palindrome: 

http://www.cometosilver.com/patterns/palindrome.htm


----------



## tallpines

Geez!
Sometime I entirely miss the trees because the forest blocks my view!


----------



## Marchwind

Don't feel bad Tallpines I did the same thing


----------



## lathermaker

I'll second the cometosilver link. That's the pattern that I used for my first pair of adult socks.


----------



## Miz Mary

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Two_at_Once_Toe_Up_Magic_Loop_Socks_Pattern__D50631220.html


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Spiral Tube Sock: Easiest sock on the planet - long wearing too!

This website has more sock patterns than you can imagine - free too!
The spiral tube sock is an old classic collected by Mary Thomas in the 30's - the spiral rib shapes itself to form a heel, unlike any commercial tube socks you find for sale. ("When worn adjust ribbing round the leg so that it appears straight. Also used by Cornish knitters for fisherman's jerseys when the figure is corpulent.") Best of all, you can turn them around so the heel wear is distributed - no more holes after all your hard work. Any size can be cast on with stitches divisible by 12. Very nice in painted/shaded yarns. 
http://www.patonsyarns.com/pattern.php?PID=3051&cps=21191


----------



## uncleotis

Thank you everyone for the links and help. I've got my needles and yarn and am ready to get started with some socks.

P.S. I'm sure I'll be back needing help.:grin:


----------



## Marchwind

We're here for you Uncle Otis. Just shout!


----------

